# ORIF metatarsal fx nonunion



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Feb 20, 2014)

Patient sustained LT distal 5th metatarsal fx about 2 months ago.  She is under a global.  Dr. has decided to do ORIF of metatarsal fracture with application of itramedullary screw fixation.
CPT code is 28485...would I use the -78 modifier with this procedure since patient is in a global?


----------



## syraghu@yahoo.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*non union*

cpt 28322- repair of nonunion or malunion


----------



## nrichard (Feb 21, 2014)

*A true malunion is at least 6 months old. According to AAOS*

Keep this in mind. You would bill an ORIF with modifier 78. 
Sorry, I thought you'd selected a nonunion or malunion repair of a fracture. 
You may even need to use modifier 76 if this was a repeat procedure.


----------



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you...


----------

